# Rut



## arabianequine (Sep 10, 2011)

How long do bucks stay in rut? Is it a certain time? If they were just in rut like now will they go back into rut when I put in with my does? 

How long is the buck suppose to be in with the girls? How long do you leave your girls and bucks together? 

If they have not been into together before, well they have one day.....should I just set him free in there or monitor slowly get them use to each other etc? My buck does not have horns but 2 of my girls do....that is better isn't it?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 10, 2011)

I have Nigerians, & Nigerian X Pygmy... bucks of these breeds are pretty much rutty their entire breeding life   My buck Marly is always ready & willing to accomodate a doe in heat... whether she likes it or not... he isn't exactly a casanova.  Oh well.  Anywho, Other breeds, such as the Nubian and Oberhasli, are the once or twice per year heat/rut cycles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 11, 2011)

boers cycle every 21 days and the bucks are happy to help out any time.  

When we are ready to breed our does, we just put the buck in with the girls and let nature take care, There would be a couple things to consider, If you have really big does compared to a young inexperienced buck. They might beat him up and scare him too much to be willing to breed.  

If you put a really big aggresive buck in way smaller does, he may run them to the point of total exhaustion corner them and try to breed them even if they aren't in heat. It isn't common, but an aggresive buck could run a really small doe so hard he enjures her or even kills her. 

So when we put our buck in we expect some head banging and the buck may or may not act like he is in rut right away, but we keep a pretty close eye on them for the first couple of days, making sure no one is being too rough to the point the animal is  having a hard time standing up and being knocked down, but there will be a little fighting and head butting. 

What breed do you have?  A seasonal breeder or all year round breeder?


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> boers cycle every 21 days and the bucks are happy to help out any time.
> 
> When we are ready to breed our does, we just put the buck in with the girls and let nature take care, There would be a couple things to consider, If you have really big does compared to a young inexperienced buck. They might beat him up and scare him too much to be willing to breed.
> 
> ...


I have 1 toggenburg doe and 2 boer does ( have horns). These girls are 2-3 in age. I plan on breeding them with my saanen buck (no horns). He is 1 1/2.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 11, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they will be fine, has the buck ever bred before? I am not sure on the breeding cycle of the tog., but you should see some action with in 21 days of putting the buck in with the boer does. Just put him in with the girls, and record the date, then record dates of any actual breeding you see. The doe will stand for a day or two, sometimes you will see the buck mount many times, some times they are  sneakier and it is harder to notice.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Togs should cycle about every 21-28 days from about August to January. 

My Alpine buck is just starting rut right now. He is starting to smell bucky, that is really the only indication of rut for him. I breed my does for one day, maybe 2, when I notice that they are in season. I usually wait until Nov. Dec. as I like late spring kids. If the doe is in standing heat, she will indeed stand and an experienced buck will only need a few minutes to do the deed. I bred 3 of mine last year at a friend's house and one was only there for an hour. We witnessed the deed twice in that time.

I personally like to know the day of the breeding so I can watch the calendar more closely. I have done it both ways, and knowing the date is much better for me. 

I don't know if a Swiss breed buck will breed out of rut or not, that is the only buck I have any experience with. But either way your boy should be more than ready to service your does for the next few months.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 11, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Togs should cycle about every 21-28 days from about August to January.
> 
> My Alpine buck is just starting rut right now. He is starting to smell bucky, that is really the only indication of rut for him. I breed my does for one day, maybe 2, when I notice that they are in season. I usually wait until Nov. Dec. as I like late spring kids. If the doe is in standing heat, she will indeed stand and an experienced buck will only need a few minutes to do the deed. I bred 3 of mine last year at a friend's house and one was only there for an hour. We witnessed the deed twice in that time.
> 
> ...


Well he has been excited now for a month due to bringing in some rescue bucks....wish I knew better before I did that.  I just wanted to make sure he will be good still when I want him in with my does.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 12, 2011)

Our Toggs bred in June for November kids.

Any Togg or Saanen buck we have ever had will readily breed outside of the normal season.


----------



## old_goat (May 21, 2012)

We had a 7-week old Alpine buck which was being bottled fed and was amongst our Cameroon does, which are all in season. All was well until 10 days ago when he went off his milk, and the small amount of solids he'd started eating, and it appeared as though he went into rut. Physically he appeared to be well. Is this possible at this age? 

We tried desparately to feed him, but he became more and more dehydrated. Unfortunately he died last Thursday - and we are desparate to know why this all happened.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

old_goat said:
			
		

> We had a 7-week old Alpine buck which was being bottled fed and was amongst our Cameroon does, which are all in season. All was well until 10 days ago when he went off his milk, and the small amount of solids he'd started eating, and it appeared as though he went into rut. Physically he appeared to be well. Is this possible at this age?
> 
> We tried desparately to feed him, but he became more and more dehydrated. Unfortunately he died last Thursday - and we are desparate to know why this all happened.


Males are fertile and viable at age 7 weeks, females at age 8 weeks.

It would not have been why he passed though.  There was something else going on that caused his demise.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## old_goat (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. He did have a Multivax vaccine at 6 weeks. I don't know if this could be a factor, or if the females possibly injured him through it all. Though he showed no signs of injuries. 

He did bleat quite a bit, as though he was hungry, but would not eat. The vet gave him a course of antibiotic and anti-inflammatory injections over 3 days. These ended 3 days before he died.


----------

